# Cristiano Ronaldo ora è il più forte della storia.



## admin (4 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Libero in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, dopo la vittoria contro la Juve, firmata da una sua doppietta, Cristiano Ronaldo è diventato il giocatore più forte di sempre. Ben dieci gol dai quarti di Champions in avanti, quinto pallone d'oro in tasca e unico giocatore ad aver segnato in tre finali diverse di Champions. Il portoghese ha raggiunto Messi ma è più decisivo dell'asso del Barcellona.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Giugno 2017)

Non serviva stasera per capirlo. Giocatore fenomenale


----------



## Igniorante (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma no che dite???? Il vero Ronaldo è il brasiglianoooo!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2017)

alla faccia degli haters. 

leggenda


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2017)

assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Giugno 2017)

Alla Juve farebbe panca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Boh, Ronaldo è un qualcosa di illogico. Dopo aver vinto tutto da fantasista/dribblomane/esterno, adesso sta rivincendo tutto da attaccante puro.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2017)

Fenomeno assoluto


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi, pare un alieno,poco da dire.


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Da tifoso non posso che essere triste, ma da amante del calcio non posso che ringraziare di aver avuto l'onore di veder giocare il più forte giocatore di sempre.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, dopo la vittoria contro la Juve, firmata da una sua doppietta, Cristiano Ronaldo è diventato il giocatore più forte di sempre. Ben dieci gol dai quarti di Champions in avanti, quinto pallone d'oro in tasca e unico giocatore ad aver segnato in tre finali diverse di Champions. Il portoghese ha raggiunto Messi ma è più decisivo dell'asso del Barcellona.



Difficile dirlo ma in un calcio sempre più veloce e dinamico, uno come Ronaldo pare veramente il migliore del pianeta.
Soggettivamente è già da 3 anni il miglior giocatore della storia. Maradona e Pele gli stanno dietro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Giugno 2017)

Diciamo che paragonare epoche diverse è sempre difficile e si rischia di lanciarsi in discorsi infiniti.. peró possiamo dire che cr7 è il migliore del nuovo millennio tra gli attaccanti. Rispetto a Messi ha vinto in squadre diverse, e ha vinto in nazionale.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2017)

Sicuramente è uno dei migliori giocatori della storia, questo si. 

Ed una cosa ci tengo a dire di lui: è l'esempio da appendere allo spogliatoio di ogni scuola calcio, Cristiano è quello che ogni ragazzino deve fare per puntare al top. La passione, la serietà, la dedizione, la professionalità, l'ambizione, l'impegno e chi più ne ha ne metta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2017)

Non mi esprimo sul più forte di sempre però volevo farvi notare, anche se non c'è più bisogno che Messi i suoi 10 gol li ha fatti ai gironi mente Cristiano dai quarti in poi.

A parti invertite si sarebbe detto "CR7 fa gol inutili, Messi Dio sceso in terra".
Bravo Ronaldo, continua a zittirli! Inchinatevi invidiosi che lo chiamate Cristina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo



Ts...Che troll ahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2017)

CR7 si è allungato la carriera : ora è un meraviglioso finalizzatore.
Sarà il centravanti del real a mio parere.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2017)

Mettiamola così: non è il miglior giocatore della storia ma, probabilmente, è il migliore e più letale finalizzatore di sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2017)

Sarà peggiorato dal punto di vista della mobilità, ma diamine nella finalizzazione sembra addirittura migliorato. Su Sky ieri lo paragonavano a Pippo Inzaghi, anch'io ci ho pensato dopo che ha segnato il gol del 3-1.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Giugno 2017)

Al di la di tutto io continuo a non comprendere queste faide tra fan di Ronaldo e fan di Messi.


Rendersi conto che si ha la possibilità di vedere due tra i migliori calciatori della storia e goderseli entrambi no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2017)

Con metà dei mezzi di Messi ha fatto di più di Messi per ora


Con buona pace degli haters


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Libero in edicola oggi, 4 maggio, dopo la vittoria contro la Juve, firmata da una sua doppietta, Cristiano Ronaldo è diventato il giocatore più forte di sempre. Ben dieci gol dai quarti di Champions in avanti, quinto pallone d'oro in tasca e unico giocatore ad aver segnato in tre finali diverse di Champions. Il portoghese ha raggiunto Messi ma è più decisivo dell'asso del Barcellona.


Impossibile stabilire quale sia stato il miglior giocatore di tutti i tempi perchè manca sempre la prova certa...
Al massimo si può stilare una rosa di nomi di quelli che sono stati i migliori e senza dubbio CR7 ne fa parte....
Parere personale...Maradona rimane sempre il numero uno...ma come scritto sopra rimane quello che è...un parere personale difficilmente smentibile e nello stesso tempo difficilmente dimostrabile...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2017)

La cosa che mi impressiona di lui è la coordinazione con cui va sulla palla. Difficilmente sbaglia l'impatto, non ho mai visto un giocatore così bravo nell'ammorbidire il pallone.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2017)

Questi non stanno affrontando i veri difensori, sono cambiate le regole ed oggi è troppo "facile" fare l'attaccante.
I Maradona, i Van Basten ed i Ronaldo prendevano più botte in una singola partita che questi in tutta la carriera, ma nonostante tutto facevano gol fenomenali.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questi non stanno affrontando i veri difensori, sono cambiate le regole ed oggi è troppo "facile" fare l'attaccante.
> I Maradona, i Van Basten ed i Ronaldo prendevano più botte in una singola partita che questi in tutta la carriera, ma nonostante tutto facevano gol fenomenali.



Devi considerare l'insieme. Le squadre erano mediamente più lunghe, e i ritmi più bassi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Giugno 2017)

Opinione che ci sta.
La cosa più impressionante è come si è reinventato tecnicamente. Era un giocatore che volava sulle fasce, palla sempre tra i piedi e decine di dribbling e azioni personali a partita. Poi passano gli anni, il fisico degrada (ricordiamoci che questo praticamente non ha più le ginocchia) e diventa uno che tocca tre palloni a partita buttandone dentro quattro.
Che campione.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2017)

E' difficile a dirsi, ma ormai i risultati parlano da soli. Giocatori come Messi, Pelè, Maradona e Ronaldo il brasiliano sono/erano semplicemente Il Calcio, ma CR7 è Il Calciatore. E in questo momento viene proprio da dirlo: è il calciatore più forte di sempre. Quantomeno, quello che ha avuto la migliore carriera (e non è ancora finita).


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Devi considerare l'insieme. Le squadre erano mediamente più lunghe, e i ritmi più bassi.



Non credo i ritmi fossero più bassi, almeno non da fine anni '90 ad oggi.




Certa pressione dei difensori i fenomeni di oggi se la sognano, un marcatore come Cannavaro sarebbe stato espulso dopo 5 minuti.
Il brasiliano oltre ad essere un fenomeno era un toro.


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ts...Che troll ahahah



ormai se la gioca con MJ per il titolo di miglior atleta di tutti i tempi


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ormai se la gioca con MJ per il titolo di miglior atleta di tutti i tempi



Lo pensi veramente? Ti sei definitivamente ricreduto? Mi interessa veramente considerata l'opinione che hai sempre avuto di Cristiano, anche in relazione al suo dualismo con Messi.


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo pensi veramente? Ti sei definitivamente ricreduto? Mi interessa veramente considerata l'opinione che hai sempre avuto di Cristiano, anche in relazione al suo dualismo con Messi.



Parzialmente, Ronaldo quest'anno ha fatto quello che fondamentalmente non aveva mai fatto nella sua carriera ovvero trascinare pesantemente la sua squadra alla vittoria della champions senza segnare gol inutili a pompare le statistiche ma facendo realmente la differenza, il peso specifico che ha avuto sulla vittoria della champions quest'anno è superiore a quello delle tre precedenti che ha vinto messe insieme per me considerando anche le avversarie che ha affrontato. Per il resto sto trollando, la legacy adesso è impressionante ma miglior giocatore di sempre mi sembra una forzatura dettata dal momento, Messi resta per me il miglior giocatore di questa epoca a prescindere dalle vittorie perchè quello che ha espresso sul campo in generale è di un altro livello, basti vedere la partita che ha giocato al Bernabeu contro il Real un mese fa, altrimenti con lo stesso ragionamento dovrei considerare Sergio Ramos superiore a Nesta e non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## sbrodola (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: non è il miglior giocatore della storia ma, probabilmente, è il migliore e più letale finalizzatore di sempre.


Concordo, ieri non ha fatto una grande partita, ma in area di rigore non sbaglia mai. Incredibile.


Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Con metà dei mezzi di Messi ha fatto di più di Messi per ora
> 
> Con buona pace degli haters


In che senso metà dei mezzi?


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2017)

Vado controcorrente io. Ronaldo è più completo e più longevo, ma lo strapotere che ha esercitato Messi sugli avversari nel periodo 2008-2015 per me è un'altra roba.


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Parzialmente, Ronaldo quest'anno ha fatto quello che fondamentalmente non aveva mai fatto nella sua carriera ovvero trascinare pesantemente la sua squadra alla vittoria della champions senza segnare gol inutili a pompare le statistiche ma facendo realmente la differenza, il peso specifico che ha avuto sulla vittoria della champions quest'anno è superiore a quello delle tre precedenti che ha vinto messe insieme per me considerando anche le avversarie che ha affrontato. Per il resto sto trollando, la legacy adesso è impressionante ma miglior giocatore di sempre mi sembra una forzatura dettata dal momento, Messi resta per me il miglior giocatore di questa epoca a prescindere dalle vittorie perchè quello che ha espresso sul campo in generale è di un altro livello, basti vedere la partita che ha giocato al Bernabeu contro il Real un mese fa, altrimenti con lo stesso ragionamento dovrei considerare Sergio Ramos superiore a Nesta e non mi sembra il caso.



Ottima analisi, devo dire che la condivido. Soltanto un'altra cosa: secondo te Leo ha bisogno di un'altra destinazione per ritrovare stimoli? Perché è una cosa a cui penso da un paio di anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2017)

Non ricordo uno che ha superato i 32 anni ed ha vinto un pallone d'oro.. 

Ricordo solo under 30


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ricordo uno che ha superato i 32 anni ed ha vinto un pallone d'oro..
> 
> Ricordo solo under 30


Stanley Matthews


----------



## koti (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ricordo uno che ha superato i 32 anni ed ha vinto un pallone d'oro..
> 
> Ricordo solo under 30


Cannavaro


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2017)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Concordo, ieri non ha fatto una grande partita, ma in area di rigore non sbaglia mai. Incredibile.
> 
> In che senso metà dei mezzi?



Nel senso che è dotato la metà (iperbole) di quanto è dotato messi a livello di talento puro


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ottima analisi, devo dire che la condivido. Soltanto un'altra cosa: secondo te Leo ha bisogno di un'altra destinazione per ritrovare stimoli? Perché è una cosa a cui penso da un paio di anni.



No non credo, ha bisogno che il Barca prenda giocatori funzionali a massimizzare il suo talento che è quello che ha fatto il Real con Ronaldo.


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2017)

kaka ha fatto uno sputo di carriera rispetto a lui


----------



## Therealsalva (5 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questi non stanno affrontando i veri difensori, sono cambiate le regole ed oggi è troppo "facile" fare l'attaccante.
> I Maradona, i Van Basten ed i Ronaldo prendevano più botte in una singola partita che questi in tutta la carriera, ma nonostante tutto facevano gol fenomenali.



Questa è una favola che piace tanto raccontare ma che è appunto una favola, stessa cosa succede nel basket. Lo sport si evolve, non regredisce. Si può fare un confronto tra Jordan e James se si considera che hanno giocato in situazioni diverse, dire che Jordan aveva gli avversari forti e James no è una cosa che piace pensare per non sciupare l'idolo di gioventù. Stessa cosa nel calcio, basta guardare una partita vecchia, c'è un quarto dell'intensità, e poi perdonami ma come è nato Messi (ci tocco a sottolineare che non lo tollero eh... ma TECNICAMENTE, e per quanto mi riguarda solo per quello, non ha eguali) mi rifiuto di credere che non sia nato un difensore abbastanza forte per competere con quelli degli anni novanta nonostante scienza, studio del gioco e parametri fisici continuino ad avanzare

La prova si ha in ogni sport olimpico, ci sono più record stabiliti di recente o 30 anni fa? Non riesco a pensare come si possa credere che nel calcio succeda l'opposto


----------



## sbrodola (5 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nel senso che è dotato la metà (iperbole) di quanto è dotato messi a livello di talento puro



Ah ok, si sono proprio 2 fuoriclasse diversi. 
Uno più talentuoso, ma l'altro è riuscito con l'allenamento maniacale, la dedizione e anche l'intelligenza di cambiare stile di gioco, a raggiungerlo e forse superarlo.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2017)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ah ok, si sono proprio 2 fuoriclasse diversi.
> Uno più talentuoso, ma l'altro è riuscito con l'allenamento maniacale, la dedizione e anche l'intelligenza di cambiare stile di gioco, a raggiungerlo e forse superarlo.



Ronaldo (come Ibra) è una leva lunga, uno che per fare un dribling impiega una fatica molto ma molto più alta rispetto a un brevilineo (Messi e Maradona ad esempio). Ronaldo però ha dalla sua l'altezza che gli permette di avere elevazione e colpo di testa. Tant'è che io lo reputo molto più completo di Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Parzialmente, Ronaldo quest'anno ha fatto quello che fondamentalmente non aveva mai fatto nella sua carriera ovvero trascinare pesantemente la sua squadra alla vittoria della champions senza segnare gol inutili a pompare le statistiche ma facendo realmente la differenza, il peso specifico che ha avuto sulla vittoria della champions quest'anno è superiore a quello delle tre precedenti che ha vinto messe insieme per me considerando anche le avversarie che ha affrontato. Per il resto sto trollando, la legacy adesso è impressionante ma miglior giocatore di sempre mi sembra una forzatura dettata dal momento, Messi resta per me il miglior giocatore di questa epoca a prescindere dalle vittorie perchè quello che ha espresso sul campo in generale è di un altro livello, basti vedere la partita che ha giocato al Bernabeu contro il Real un mese fa, altrimenti con lo stesso ragionamento dovrei considerare Sergio Ramos superiore a Nesta e non mi sembra il caso.



Per quanto mi riguarda sul migliore di sempre lascio volentieri la parola agli altri, mi esprimo a fine carriera, ma ci sta benissimo ritenerli così dato che non stiamo parlando di un Iaquinta. Posso dire che la loro rivalità è la più bella e lunga della storia del calcio. Posso solo che ringraziarli. Quando non ci saranno più mi mancheranno parecchio.

E cmq se c'è uno che può contenere il titolo di miglior atleta di sempre è "The Greatest" Muhammad Alì, e anche Phelps.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Questa è una favola che piace tanto raccontare ma che è appunto una favola, stessa cosa succede nel basket. Lo sport si evolve, non regredisce. Si può fare un confronto tra Jordan e James se si considera che hanno giocato in situazioni diverse, dire che Jordan aveva gli avversari forti e James no è una cosa che piace pensare per non sciupare l'idolo di gioventù. Stessa cosa nel calcio, basta guardare una partita vecchia, c'è un quarto dell'intensità, e poi perdonami ma come è nato Messi (ci tocco a sottolineare che non lo tollero eh... ma TECNICAMENTE, e per quanto mi riguarda solo per quello, non ha eguali) mi rifiuto di credere che non sia nato un difensore abbastanza forte per competere con quelli degli anni novanta nonostante scienza, studio del gioco e parametri fisici continuino ad avanzare
> 
> La prova si ha in ogni sport olimpico, ci sono più record stabiliti di recente o 30 anni fa? Non riesco a pensare come si possa credere che nel calcio succeda l'opposto



Concordo. Questa mentalità del "prima era meglio" ha stufato...tra 10-20 anni questi due saranno paragonati sempre ai vari Pelè, Maradona, Cruijff ecc.ecc.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2017)

Arrivato ad una certa età ha saputo cambiare ruolo e modo di giocare, rimanendo letale e fortissimo.
Cosa che Messi, dall'alto della sua supponenza, non farà mai.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Giugno 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Impossibile stabilire quale sia stato il miglior giocatore di tutti i tempi perchè manca sempre la prova certa...
> Al massimo si può stilare una rosa di nomi di quelli che sono stati i migliori e senza dubbio CR7 ne fa parte....
> Parere personale...Maradona rimane sempre il numero uno...ma come scritto sopra rimane quello che è...un parere personale difficilmente smentibile e nello stesso tempo difficilmente dimostrabile...



Detto che Maradona era di un altro pianeta, vado controtendenza e non lo faccio da tifoso.

Con i metodi di allenamento di oggi, la cura dei particolari di oggi, il controllo dell'alimentazione etc... oggi il migliore sarebbe stato il ragazzone con le treccine del tuo avatar.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Giugno 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Questa è una favola che piace tanto raccontare ma che è appunto una favola, stessa cosa succede nel basket. Lo sport si evolve, non regredisce. Si può fare un confronto tra Jordan e James se si considera che hanno giocato in situazioni diverse, dire che Jordan aveva gli avversari forti e James no è una cosa che piace pensare per non sciupare l'idolo di gioventù. Stessa cosa nel calcio, basta guardare una partita vecchia, c'è un quarto dell'intensità, e poi perdonami ma come è nato Messi (ci tocco a sottolineare che non lo tollero eh... ma TECNICAMENTE, e per quanto mi riguarda solo per quello, non ha eguali) mi rifiuto di credere che non sia nato un difensore abbastanza forte per competere con quelli degli anni novanta nonostante scienza, studio del gioco e parametri fisici continuino ad avanzare
> 
> La prova si ha in ogni sport olimpico, ci sono più record stabiliti di recente o 30 anni fa? Non riesco a pensare come si possa credere che nel calcio succeda l'opposto



In parte hai pienamente ragione, non so nel basket perché non lo seguo con l'attenzione, l'assiduità ed il trasporto con cui seguo il calcio da sempre, ma nel calcio sono cambiate le regole.

Se parli di MJ significa che non sei uno sbarbato quindi l'hai seguito anche tu il calcio dei Maradona, Van Basten, Ronaldo quando oltre al pallone dovevi pensare prima alle caviglie.

I giocatori di oggi sono privilegiati, non puoi toccarli che, giustamente, fioccano cartellini.

Pasquale Bruno, Montero, Gentile, Vierchowod, Ferri ma anche Baresi e Costacurta oggi probabilmente giocherebbero 1/3 delle partite che hanno giocato in carriera.

Noi di qualche generazione fa abbiamo sicuramente negli occhi la partita di Gentile contro Zico nell'82 o di Oriali/Stielike nello stesso mondiale. Nel calcio di oggi sarebbero durati mezz'ora


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2017)

Un giocatore in continua evoluzione : partito da numero 7 ora gioca a ridosso della punta.
Prossimamente agirà da centravanti allungandosi la carriera.
Fenomeno vero perchè sa far tutto, lo sa fare in ogni zona di campo, perchè ha fame, ha testa e vive il calcio con una devozione quasi religiosa. 
Immortale.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Detto che Maradona era di un altro pianeta, vado controtendenza e non lo faccio da tifoso.
> 
> Con i metodi di allenamento di oggi, la cura dei particolari di oggi, il controllo dell'alimentazione etc... *oggi il migliore sarebbe stato il ragazzone con le treccine del tuo avatar.*


Per me rimarrà sempre il migliore 
Il giocatore che più ho ''amato''...come mi ha esaltato il Tulipano Nero nessuno mai


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Non so se è il più forte di sempre, perché a casa mia esistono anche i difensori....

Però lui è mostruoso, un alieno...una macchina che vuole vincere sempre..

Fantastico


----------

